

Ask HN: How do I audit my employer for invading my privacy? - niche

For real: here is a little story, I work for a Fortune 500 botnet, I brought my work laptop to a friends house, VPN&#x27;d in from their house and now their network is absolutely fried (strange behavior, weird connections, etc)...even after replacing the router. Additionally, I am almost certain my iPhone is bugged, and these strange little saucers appeared on my telephone poles a few months ago. I am almost certain I have been &quot;surveiled&quot;, join the club right? But seriously, how can I go about proving they are invading my privacy? How do I expose their malware?
======
jolan
There's a community dedicated to discussing these sorts of things:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/badBIOS/](https://www.reddit.com/r/badBIOS/)

~~~
niche
Thanks! I posted a new comment about the saucers under this...

------
gesman
>> strange little saucers appeared on my telephone poles a few months ago..

Post a picture

~~~
niche
[http://s13.postimg.org/7e04u78cn/IMG_0414.jpg](http://s13.postimg.org/7e04u78cn/IMG_0414.jpg)

~~~
justintbassett
If one were bugging a telephone line, I think they'd use something far less
conspicuous

~~~
wglb
And the telephone line is either the bottom one or the one next up.

------
junto
It is more than likely that you aren't being bugged. The network issue might
well be just a misconfigured home router.

You have two possible choices:

\- Technological (wireshark/MITM) to look at network traffic

\- Sociological (trick your employer into admitting it)

Assuming that you aren't bothered about risking your job, then you could
always do something that triggers your employer to act in a way that
demonstrates that you are being monitored.

I don't have any great ideas of what you could do, but please make sure it is
legal and ideally doesn't break your employment contract!

------
partisan
My concern when I had a work issued laptop was that they would see the network
traffic my wife was generating by streaming YouTube videos and playing video
games and assume it was me. Fortunately, it seems that was not the case.

I am not one to turn away from a good conspiracy theory, so don't get me
wrong. I just think you can see any patterns you want in the random noise of
life. It is a strange set of symptoms your friend is experiencing, but why
would they destroy your network, hampering you from being able to do work?

------
vgeek
Is your name John Nash?

